# Smoked Shrimp



## jayfish (May 29, 2007)

Hi, Long time lucker first time poster!
Saw this idea on TV and gave it a try over the weekend!
On the show they used two large metal mixing bowls, but I had an old metal wok w/lid. You put a layer of lit charcoal on the bottom, then a layer of wet chips, then I used shell-on deveined 16/20's on skrews and laid them on the wet chips and covered! Smoked until opaque! They turned out great and was quick and easy!
Just make sure you have something under the bowl that's heat proof!!!

Love the forum, learning alot from lurking,
Hope to have some pictures to post soon!


----------



## keywesmoke (May 29, 2007)

good idea, I'm swimming in fresh shrimp down here. I'll try some.


----------



## teacup13 (May 29, 2007)

welcome to SMF>..... make sure yah hit up roll call so we call all give you a proper introduction

shrimp sounds good


----------



## hawgheaven (May 29, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! 

The shrimp sounds great... thanks for sharing the idea!


----------



## gypsyseagod (May 30, 2007)

oh i miss real shrimp... kicking in my hand on the back deck,big 10-15 ct whites,straight to the grill shell & all.


----------

